# Synology NAS und Handy-Bilder Syncro



## Smoke (3. August 2012)

Servuz!!

Nachdem letztens bekannt wurde dass bei Dropbox nutzerdaten geklaut wurden, wollte ich doch die funktion des automatischen bilderuploads meines handys lieber von meinem NAS übernahmen lassen...

NAS: Synology DS212j  (DSM version 4.0)
Handy: SonyEriccson Xperia Arc S (Android version 4.0)

Nochmal zum eigentliches Vorhaben: 

Mit Dropbox habe ich es so eingerichtet, dass wenn ich mit dem Handy zuhause bin und über WLAN in meinem Netzwerk bin, die neu gemachten bilder sofort upgeloadet werden, und ich sie über alle PC abrufen kann. 
Das soll jetzt nicht mehr über Dropbox laufen, sondern über mein NAS. 

Bisher bin ich aber nicht weit gekommen. Ich habe die Synology Aps aufm handy installiert, aber eine art camara upload funktion fehlt irgendwie. ich kann zwar mit "DS file" sachen aufs NAS hochladen, allerdings geht das wohl nur per hand. mit "DS photo+" bekomme ich irgendwie gar keinen zugriff aufs NAS... 

Kennt sich da jemand aus?? 
danke im vorraus...


----------



## Timsu (3. August 2012)

Wenn das Smartphone gerootet ist, könntest du das Nas mounten und deine Dateien über Rsync synchronisieren.


----------



## Smoke (4. August 2012)

gerootet isser nicht, hatte bis jetzt nicht die notwendigkeit dafür... aber werde ich vllt in erwähgung ziehen.

ist Rsync nicht auch irgend ein sync anbieter?? gerade das wollte ich eben verhindern... und alles private eben privat bleiben lassen ohne umwege... 

hab die app "ds photo+" jedenfalls zum laufen bekommen... aber die funktion die dropbox kann, ist enfach nicht dabei... vllt kommt sie ja irgendwann... bis jetzt gehts nur manuel... und das auch noch sehr sehr lahmarschig...


----------



## Timsu (4. August 2012)

rsyncDas läuft alles bei dir im Netzwerk ab, ist ein Opensource Programm.
Du bist nicht auf irgendwelche Herstellerapps angewiesen, hast die gleiche Funktionalität wie Dropbox und kannst beliebige Daten in beliebiger Größe synchronisieren.
Es erfordet nur etwas mehr Einrichtungsarbeiten.


----------



## Smoke (8. August 2012)

hmmm okey, müsste ich mir mal näher anschauen... 
Danke für den tip


----------

